# How many crabs you ab guys have a day



## bigbill69 (May 11, 2013)

today i have had about 110 carbs 2 whole weat bread and then 2 bananas bananas and bread bloat me yuk.But i was wondering for those that have abs normally have.I generally have around 100 g of carbs a day 50 before around 50 after


----------



## theCaptn' (May 11, 2013)

When I had crabs got some special shampoo from the chemist


----------



## SFW (May 11, 2013)

I agree, a good shampoo and then shave your pubes clean off. Maybe a little landing strip or sum10.


----------



## heavylifting1 (May 12, 2013)

bigbill69 said:


> today i have had about 110 carbs 2 whole weat bread and then 2 bananas bananas and bread bloat me yuk.But i was wondering for those that have abs normally have.I generally have around 100 g of carbs a day 50 before around 50 after



Switch to lower GI index carbohydrates those will bloat you. Keep your carbohydrates moderately low also. Its best that you do to the point that you have a refeed day every 7-10 days.


----------



## Booby (May 12, 2013)

I eat crabs with garlic butter but not every day.


----------



## D-Lats (May 12, 2013)

If you are looking to get and showing cut carbs to one gram per lb of bodyweight. There is more to it but in short eat more protein thats easily digested ie white fish(talapia basa...) and chicken or turkey. Beef digests slower and can keep you stomach looking full. So for a 200lb guy it's 200 grams carbs and 400g protein. Also to a of water.


----------



## KelJu (May 12, 2013)




----------



## bigbill69 (May 12, 2013)

I slipped up today i had a big ice cream.But i want to get really cut i have about 2 weeks before a big music festival how many carbs should i do a day for the next 2 weeks?im about 160 so in 2 weeks i really want to dial it in so im fukin jacked


----------



## bigbill69 (May 12, 2013)

oh and 1 more thng i got that protein from walmart and it has creatine in it should i not take it and get one that doesnt have creatine in it?Think it will help out any?


----------



## theCaptn' (May 12, 2013)

bigbill69 said:


> I slipped up today i had a big ice cream.But i want to get really cut i have about 2 weeks before a big music festival how many carbs should i do a day for the next 2 weeks?im about 160 so in 2 weeks i really want to dial it in so im fukin jacked



post up some pics to show yoar abbzz!


----------



## D-Lats (May 12, 2013)

If you only have two weeks don't eat any carbs if possible. Also any supplements sold at Walmart is probably not that great as far as quality goes. Five star or something isn't it? Anyway creating will have you holding water so I'd drop that a day or two before. I've cream is not going to help lol but it is soo hard to resist.


----------



## bigbill69 (May 12, 2013)

yeah i have that body fortress stuff but i didnt read the label till i got home but ill try and find some without it bu tommorow im going to try and cut carbs to 50 a day 30 before workout and 20 after.ill try and find some pics to post i have some in my computer somewere


----------



## bigbill69 (May 12, 2013)

ahhh so how do you add pics here it just says add url or something


----------



## SFW (May 12, 2013)

Upload here: Postimage.org - free image hosting / image upload

Then post the URL it produces within the 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/B]


----------



## Wanna_B_Bigger (May 12, 2013)

bigbill69 said:


> ahhh so how do you add pics here it just says add url or something



I had some trouble when I was trying to post my first pics. Been a couple years now but I think I was getting confused with the add video button. If you do it right you should be able to browse your computers HDD and navigate to your pic.

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## bigbill69 (May 12, 2013)

there it is in my avi yourUnjerkedPic its hard to see idk if you can blow it up bigger


----------



## bigbill69 (May 13, 2013)

did anyone see my pic i want you to critique me you can be as mean as u want i wont cry


----------



## s2h (May 13, 2013)

no pic???


----------



## CG (May 13, 2013)

bigbill69 said:


> did anyone see my pic i want you to critique me you can be as mean as u want i wont cry



Nope. 

Where you goin? Edc?


----------



## mr.buffman (Jun 25, 2013)

Great info right here!!!


----------

